# SS report 2-13-12 Swinging for the bleachers



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I had a thing about it today, it was just like the day a friend and I lost a striper over 25 pounds below the dam 20 years ago, almost to the day, the same day of the month I think.
However, it rained and it rained and it would not let me get out.
I tried, and paid a million dollars to launch at Browder's and got rained out and went back in.,
I went home, dried out ate me some lunch and waited the rain out.
At about 4:00 I was anchored again at the cable, the rain had stopped.
At 5 :44 I had caught 38 stripers that were over 20" , most were 23" to 25" and almost that many more from 19 to 20". All on my old faithful, a ten foot Diawa Eliminator rod and Shimmano 200gt reel, spooled with 20# and a 4oz cork, 6" leader and little white jig.
The biggest I kept was a 14 pound TOAD, that was 30 and 1/16 inches long.
I had been catching stripers virtually every cast for an hour or more when bam! The big girl hits, and takes into me old some old snaggned up corks. then it fights like a panther, thrashing around up in shallow water on the east side of the cable, but finally coming to the net.
I had already kept a bleeder, so it was a hard decision to make, whether or not to keep it.
A quick look in the boat told me it was over 30" so I kept it and sure enough, bam! The next cast it is a bigger striper, I release it at the side of the boat. 
Like I do the next three, and they are all over 30". 
I caught some big fish off and on today, some about 27', but the four big fish came one after the other about an hour after I had been fishing.

All of the fish were radio active hot and hitting the jig rolled back fast, slow, medium, bounced or straight, lol!
I could do no wrong, I could cast in any direction towards the gates and catch a striper that was 23" or bigger on almost every cast.
I had lost a rig on the 2nd cast, but since then I got into a groove with the 20# line/4oz cork and the rod was loading up easy to make the semi-pendulum cast up to the gates. 
Casting the surf rod is a blast when it's all balanced out, and much more technique than power gets the longer cast. It is like swinging a base ball bat. After you load the rod up and flick forward, the power that unfurls with the rod is awesome.

After a while the adrenalin wore off and fatigue set and I stumbled and broke the rig off on a back lash.
I called it a day.

See you on the water.

SS


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

How's that elbow? I bet that was a blast, thanks for the report!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Couple of more pictures.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

All I can say is awesome! This was not luck, you knew. Believe me 2coolers, SS & I were texting and emailing this morning before he went, and believe me he knew. This is why guides are a bargain.

You meant 6 foot leader, right? I would have thought with only 2 gates open and the current level, 6 foot would be a bit too long and cause snags. That shows what I know about tailrace fishing.


----------



## Kahoot (Aug 16, 2010)

i see you got into a pack of HOGS! LOL!
Nice catch SS


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Yes that is a typo I mean a 6' leader. I was letting it run deep at first then i found out they were on fire and so retrieved it quick to keep from hanging up.


----------



## kunder3006 (Aug 12, 2005)

great time fur sure thanks for sharing


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

WTG Shadslinger! That looks like a blast! Take care of that elbow and try not to overdo it.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The big fish were really something to see. I measured the the ones I let go at the side of the boat the best I could. The biggest was 33" or so and the others just over 30", but bigger than the one I kept. All of them put on super fights like a bull red fish, especially when they saw the boat.
I caught two mean hybrids that were about 25" a piece.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Great report. I'll bet there will not be a vacant parting spot this Saturday. Heck...... by tomorrow.

An interesting thought. Is that a lake fish that has over stayed due to low flow or a river fish that has come up to do it's thing.
You can almost be certain those smaller fish came through the dam. But if those 30" fish are that common in the tail race why weren't some caught in the lake. 
"An enigma, wrapped in a riddle, surrounded by mystery.."?
I hope TP&W gets some of those that size to do their ear bone checks this april.


----------



## FishNJeremy (Jan 1, 2012)

man nice report SS. those are huge. i know the fight was fun. i hope i can make it out there again this weekend. Gonna go through the tackle box again throwing whatever i have to get them stripers. didnt work for me on sunday so gonna try again. hope i dont come back home with just catfish again


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

wtg SS, I am glad the weather broke for you .


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Sunbeam, I have been out on my pouch pondering that very mystery.
Matt and I were talking the other day while murdering the blue cats back there about the fish that are drawn up from down river by the shad dumped in the tail race in a heavy discharge. We both think there _might be_, a lot of those stripers that stay down river until their senses tell them that there is ultimate shad and extra O2 up the river, and they go.
I think they can sense if it is a big enough discharge to make the journey or not.
The big one I kept today was full of very ripe roe, it had the deep purple color to it.
I think the fish will spawn early this year.


----------



## Get the Net (Nov 11, 2011)

Nice!!!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Beautiful stripers. Congrats.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Fantastic SS! What a day for you. Congrats!


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm starting think I should go tomorrow!! Wounded what my wife would say lol.
Great job SS but I come to expect nothing less form you! 
James


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks everyone, it was a banner day for sure. Stripers are my favorite game fish and the Livingston tail race is the first place I ever caught one, 30 years ago.

I can only remember one other day striper fishing that comes close to today. It was on the first cold day of the year, an October day in about 92-93 when I caught them like this standing in hip boots in the rocks at the tube. I didn't catch any monsters like I did today however.
I have never had a day when the big ones rolled up and I was ready like I was today.
So many times they kick your tail because they are such warriors and when they get over 30" they are super strong. 
I estimate I made 100 casts with the long rod, and caught big stripers on 85 of them.
You can't ask for much more!


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Good report Loy. Looks like you had one heck of a day with those stripers. I guess I need to get down there and see what I can do. If some one wanted to catch some stripers it looks like now would be the time to talk to Loy and book a trip.

Matt


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Congrats. You deserved every fish. Wow, what a day.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Great report, really enjoyed the pics, thanks.


----------



## ranger374v (Dec 23, 2010)

Nice job Loy and great looking stripers nice to meet u down there on saturday. Btw is that Matt with u?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

*I am so proud of you!*

Way to go, honey! You the man with a plan (to catch the big ones)!

S.


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

Loy,

Congratulations! You certainly did have a day! Or should I say you packed a month or so of great fishing into a couple of hours or less! It couldn't have happened to a nicer or more deserving guy!

You certainly know how to get on those fish, be it stripers, white bass, or big blue cats. I hope you will be booked up for a while with folks wanting to get in on some of that action.

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I was the onlu boat there today until about an an half an houri before I left a crappie fishermen came out, but he didn't catch anything. i was with Matt Saturday


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

This picture that you attached is nice. It is hard to read the tape measure for me. I can see it well enough though to tell the boards are 2 x 6's. Now 2 x 6's are really 5 & 1/2 wide, and those are spaced about 1/2 inch apart. So this is the 30"+ you kept after the bleeder? I think the 30" number is the first number showing, barely out of the tape measure? Time for a new avatar?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

That is the 30"+ fish in the picture. With it's tail pinched it would cross the gap the next board, with it's mouth closed it would reach the next board on the head side. I could not pinch/close and take the picture. It was just over 30" when I got it home after being in the live well for an hour. It was closer to 31" when I first landed it, it weighed over 14 pounds. By the time I weighed it at home it had lost a little.


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

Way to go SS!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Back to the 30" fish being absent from the lake, but found in the tail race. I have some thoughts on that.
I believe the lake fish are forced to feed on large(3 to4") thread fin shad instead of the larger and meatier gizzard shad that are used to catch them on most lakes where guides seek stripers.
I just don't think there are as very many gizzard shad in the lake. 
The thread fin population is so massive it might not allow them to thrive. And the striper burn too much energy capturing the more agile and smaller thread fins. That limits their size and may limit their life span as well.
Below the dam the gizzard are numerous.


----------



## Wett'n my Hooks (Mar 26, 2011)

I've got to try that! Looks like fun. I've got he equipment, just the know how is lacking. But SS has laid it out there for everyone. Thanks


----------



## SHURSHOT270 (Dec 28, 2007)

awesome fish, Way to go.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Great Post Loy! Glad you had a great day.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

First, I am no biologist. But, if we assume that these are "river fish", does anyone hazard a guess at what the population of stripers does the remainder of the year? I hear the occasional story about catching stripers in the river well downstream of the dam. Usually in deep holes by folks catfishing. I'm thinking they ARE in the river and seek deep holes for cooler temperatures. Do y'all think the fish have gone "native"? Are they running the river from the bay to the dam? Are they actually having successful spawns? If so what are the effects of the Wallisville dam being closed all summer to protect the City of Houston water supply from salt water? Do they only try to spawn when the conditions are like they are this year? (Right time of year and high water flow.) Has TP&W done any comprehensive studies??


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Very nice stripers SS that one looks like a hybrid.


----------



## stewman773 (Jun 19, 2009)

one of the best reports that I have read in a long time...Most Impressive....Congrats...


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

FISHROADIE I caught two very nice hybrids both about 25".
The stripers have been studied quite a bit in the river. I understand that it is continuing as well. The brood stock for the whole state is some where between Trinity bay and the dam.
Just when i think i know what they will do they do something different. i hope to read some good studies soon about their habits and such.


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Stripers*

I have caught several stripers in Trinity bay, mostly around the HL&P spillway. Caught them going back 20 years or more. I do not know if they can sucessfully spawn in the lower Trinity, most biologist say no, but who knows? They are a saltwater fish.
Great catch!! What a day! EPIC!
BB


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I just had a funny thought about this thread. How much money will be spent on rods, reels or line and terminal tackle because of it? Darn, just the Lake Livingston casting floats don't come cheap!


----------



## HGX_Fisherman (Feb 26, 2009)

Nice haul Loy!! A day like that comes once in a blue moon and you took advantage of it to it's fullest! Congrats!

You'd make a great spokesman for Browders LOL. "Come fish below the dam, because that's where SS fishes".


----------



## Wett'n my Hooks (Mar 26, 2011)

Just drove to the Dam to see what was happening around noon. Saw 4 or 5 boats long rodding, and 1 wading. Looked a little slow, but watched a couple caught. Talked to 3 guys in a Mako, they had no luck with stripes but a nice sting of Blues. 
I went to Academy today for weights, I'll be there tomorrow if, weather permits.


----------



## crappiecandy29 (Aug 20, 2008)

What a day to remember,you put the time and sweat to get it..........Great Catch SS.you deserve it..Do it again tomorrow ,I love reading your posts in the evening after work.


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

WTG Ol'e Timer, that's the way you do it! Great pics and report! Off to work I go pouting!


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

how in the world did I miss that trip....I quit.......I wanna a new job. I was having a bad or good day Monday. However you want to see it. Bad because I broke a lift spring on the trailer. Good because I caught it before I was headed down the road with a load. Next time I am going fishing.


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

wow, great report. i would love to get into some good striper action.


----------

